# صلاة خاصة للروح القدس



## حياة بالمسيح (30 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (1 نوفمبر 2015)

اميين​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 نوفمبر 2015)

صلوات مباركة وجميلة
الرب يباركك


----------



## كلدانية (8 نوفمبر 2015)




----------

